# how much should i do?



## 3rdGen (May 27, 2014)

So as some of you may know I'm new to yak fishing but had about 4-5years paddling various vessels. I can deepwater entry in an outrigger (oc6) and carve turn a wave ski on flat water at a n intermediate level (still get wobbles up). How much should I do having not been in a sit in for at least a decade?

I'm currently riding in an 11' feel free, it's pretty stable and has the rudder, I fit comfortably in it and only intend to use it in estuaries and rivers and lakes in good conditions. What would you reccommend I do for my safety training? Try reentry half a dozen times after I get it right? Try to carve turn until I land stable? Keep the rudder down at all times? How much safety training would you guys recommend?

Cheers,
Ant


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

ding ... ding ..... Trev.... Are you freeeee

:lol: ;-)


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Funchy said:


> ding ... ding ..... Trev.... Are you freeeee
> 
> :lol: ;-)


Hahahah
K1 this one is for yiu...yooohoooo


----------



## 3rdGen (May 27, 2014)

Well that certainly gives me a confidence boost.....


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

3rdGen said:


> Well that certainly gives me a confidence boost.....


Nah you'll be right 3rdgen. Bit of an in joke here. Trev is a very competent and knowledgeable yakker. He can articulate far better than most the answer to your questions.

A good start may be to use the search function and look up safety etc and pay particular attention to Kayakones posts. He truly knows his stuff

Good luck with it mate


----------



## 3rdGen (May 27, 2014)

Sorry guys bad experiences with some forums. I took a look at some of Trevs posts but i haven't seen anything about bailing out, etc. Was hoping to meet some people near by to show me the ropes or paddle with.

With the outriggers our 'training' was get in the boat, paddle a couple kms out to sea, turn round go back. Surf ski I taught myself and that was pretty simple after stability was taken care of. Probably should've asked what DON'T I do? Haha


----------



## 3rdGen (May 27, 2014)

Thanks mate. After living most of my life 'better sorry than safe' I've started thinking the opposite way on the water after a close call off the rocks. Well I got my yak for rivers and small lakes. I don't ever plan being too far out just further upstream basically. Will change it soon. I'm more worried about tipping than anything else


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Leash your rods. Wear PFD. Take a phone. If you think the weather is dodgy have an alternative spot to go or go back to bed. Go with a mate if you can. I've met some great people on here. Have fun.


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

Take the least amount of stuff, dont fit out like a battleship until you are confident.

If you are going to anchor learn how to retrieve safely in a running current.

Most of all get detailed update of forcasted wind patterns


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

You've been playing in OC6? Man, can't see how you'd need safety advice here. Honest. I think the basic skills are quite transferable. And this will mean that you will naturally play with your new yak, climbing over it etc.

In this case, don't overthink it. Just enjoy. If you see a skills day jump in. Chances are you'll love it. But just dig in.


----------



## 3rdGen (May 27, 2014)

I'll always have my pfd on. I'm mainly concerned with tipping if I lose confidence.

@dry: been in outriggers (oc2 and 6) since 2010. I took the last 6 months of last year off. It's different to me because I got 3-5 other people with me in an oc 6 and my father in law is a golden master and he trained me on the oc2. I see a going trend with no over thinking it

Laneends I'll be taking 1 tackle tray, a pair of pliers, a knife, gloves, pfd, 1 rod stowed and 1 in the holder, a small clip lock tub of plastics , bag of food and 2 water bottles, that's it


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

It doesn't hurt to buddy up for a bit.

In terms of the self rescue, pick a sandy spot in the calm (river) waist deep and crawl on. Do again but this time flip the yak upside down. Repeat in deep water. If you can climb on an OC6 you shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## 3rdGen (May 27, 2014)

Well you seem to know outriggers, so I was always in 3-4 seat and was learning to steer. I haven't got anyone to buddy up with haha


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

And don't forget to leash your rods! You will do it anyway after you lose them the first time.


----------



## 3rdGen (May 27, 2014)

Already got lanyards. Went out and got them yesterday..... I watch too much ifish


----------

